# CPU Fan running loud CONSTANTLY and computer running very sluggish



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

My CPU fan has been running very loud lately, like it normally is quiet then it gets louder if it gets hot, and really loud if running a lot of programs.. first I looked to see if I had some type of virus or trojan that was causing some process to overwork the CPU and it showed nothing.. I suspected something because some "common" folder would continuously pop up on startup so I downloaded spybot search and destroy and it found some file Win.32KillAV-KQ so I figured I was due for a reformat so I took the case off and removed and cleaned the heatsink and fan for the CPU and gave it a full reformat. Well now the fan still continues to run very loud and the computer runs incredibly slow.. could my CPU be going out? Any ideas what could be wrong? Sorry for the long description :normal:


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Some PC specs would be helpful. Check your temps in the BIOS. The most common cause of overheating is dust buildup on the CPU heatsink/fan that you have already addressed.
Did you get the heatsink /fan assy. securely fastened to the MOBO?


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

3.0 P4, 1.5GB RAM, 160GB HD.. I double checked the heatsink/fan assembly and it is fastened securely to the motherboard


----------



## ftrain (Nov 29, 2007)

soshiv said:


> 3.0 P4, 1.5GB RAM, 160GB HD.. I double checked the heatsink/fan assembly and it is fastened securely to the motherboard


What kind of CPU do you have? AMD has cool and quiet drivers.


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

Its an Intel Pentium 4 630


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

When you removed and cleaned the heatsink did you replace the thermal paste?

If not you must, its sounds like the cpu is overheating, clean the heatsink and top of cpu with isopropyl alcohol and apply artic silver themal paste following these instructions

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

soshiv said:


> Its an Intel Pentium 4 630


That is a Prescott chip and they do run WARM. 
You need to check the Temps in the Bios. 
Brand and model number of your PSU and MOBO would also be helpful.


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't think to replace the thermal paste.. I will download Everest, wont that tell me the temp of the CPU? Can I buy this paste from BB?


----------



## soshiv (Sep 17, 2007)

Everest says the CPU is running at 165 degrees F.. and the fan is running 4100 RPM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tad warm
redo the paste and see where your at

you can pick up articsilver at just about all outlets


----------

